# hello from a newbie



## mightyred (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

just joined the forum today, and as yet i dont own a TT. But hopefully in the next few weeks that should change.

If any one can give me a few tips on what to look out for when buying a used TT that would be great.

i have a budget of around £9000 and am looking for a coupe 225 preferably black or moro blue.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

hi
welcome

just make sure you don't mod, as it's like a bug :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with the search :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madhouse


----------

